# Proxy && IMAP

## mungo_k

Поставил squid. Настроил через webmin. HTTP идет нормально, но! Юзвери пользуются почтой. И никак не могу понять, как порт 143 отправить тому же сквиду...

К тому же порт 21 (ftp) тоже не работает. И в правилах iptables нифига не вижу протоколов, отличных от TCP/UDP.

К каким отнести ftp и imap/smtp???

----------

## zvn

 *mungo_k wrote:*   

> И в правилах iptables нифига не вижу протоколов, отличных от TCP/UDP.
> 
> К каким отнести ftp и imap/smtp???

 

[url]http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Сетевая_модель_OSI[/url]

----------

## neroot

1. Почта не проксируется. Но шлюзуется, или пробрасывается, или...

2. ФТП проксируется великолепно, настраивайте сквид.

P.S. Ссылка на вики - великопно!  :Smile: 

----------

